# Lotsa New Mods To The New Trailer



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Since we got the new 28RSDS a couple of weeks ago, I've been busy getting everything ready for the Zion trip, which will be our maiden voyage (gulp). In between mods, I also started a new job and that's cutting into my recreational modding time









I'm trying to post photos of these mods, but the web site keeps barfing and I can't get 'em all posted. I'll put some in this post, but others may just stay in my album to keep the post a reasonable length.

TV Cabinet, LCD television
Paper Towel Holder
Pantry shelf sliding bolts
AC / DC converter replacement
Bathroom towel holders, glass shelf, toilet paper holder, full tub replacement, shower door
Water accumulator tank
Propane pipe relocation
Quickie Flush
BAL scissor jacks

Here goes:


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin good









John


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Nice!








Beauty of a rig, too. Isn't the Tundra incredible?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job Kevin!

I love how you added the outlet and ran your cords. Just showed your photos to dh, now you've got him thinking about installing an outlet by the dvd player as well









I'll go look for your album...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I couldn't get any more pics uploaded to the album - I kept getting the disk write failure message. Still have a BUNCH more to go. Well, about 30 or so. I took a lot of the tub install, and the post-install antics with the old step tub.....


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Looks great and I would love to see those tub pics when you get them posted. Great job!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

They look great - I like the extra outlet. Another for my list

Thor


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, got some more photos added to my album. Having trouble getting shots in portrait mode loaded though, and most of the full tub photos are in that orientation.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=401

Enjoy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow!!!!

First of all, I LOVE the pool pictures! Those are hysterical








Looks like Gilligan got to work in your TT too...love the wiring job and the pop up camper stabilizers









Get ready to start hosting tours in Zion, we're coming over to see all of your hard work!

p.s. i never have any luck uploading anything to the gallery, but I believe portrait shots won't work here...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I remember something about pics in portrait mode as well, but I thought somebody said they were able to post them with no problems?? Is there a trick? I'll work on the tub photos when I have a chance.

Yessiree, the SS Trailer Trash sails every weekend at 5pm !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Yessiree, the SS Trailer Trash sails every weekend at 5pm !!


Forget inner tubes at Zion, I think you need to bring the SS Trailer Trash along to Utah and cruise it down the Virgin River


----------



## highgrade (May 14, 2007)

Nice job on the Mods! But how did you post the pic's in your thread. I was trying to do the same to show some mods I did but couldnt figure out???

Thanks

HG


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Highgrade said:


> Nice job on the Mods! But how did you post the pic's in your thread. I was trying to do the same to show some mods I did but couldnt figure out???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> HG


Bring up the photo in your album, right-click on it, and go to "properties". Hightlight and copy the address (URL) line. In your new post or thread, click on the "insert image" button (the one with the tree) and paste the address line there. Make sure you don't have a double http:// or it won't work.

Gonna do mods part two and tub install thread now....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I remember something about pics in portrait mode as well, but I thought somebody said they were able to post them with no problems?? Is there a trick? I'll work on the tub photos when I have a chance.
> 
> Yessiree, the SS Trailer Trash sails every weekend at 5pm !!


 Crop your photos to landscape - even by one pixel (e.g. 400 x 399 pixels) - and they will upload. Quirk in the software.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I remember something about pics in portrait mode as well, but I thought somebody said they were able to post them with no problems?? Is there a trick? I'll work on the tub photos when I have a chance.
> 
> Yessiree, the SS Trailer Trash sails every weekend at 5pm !!


 Crop your photos to landscape - even by one pixel (e.g. 400 x 399 pixels) - and they will upload. Quirk in the software.
[/quote]
That's the only thing I could come up with too


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Whew! Got all the photos that wouldn't post cropped and posted. Hope everybody enjoys!


----------

